# Missing Community Supporter and Silver Subscriber under name.



## SkidAce (Jan 6, 2019)

I looked closer at my display name etc today and noticed that it does not list me as a silver subscriber nor a community supporter.

I would have assumed it was part of the flux of display changes that have occurred, but then I noticed other people (such as  [MENTION=57112]Gradine[/MENTION]) still have their info listed.

Its understood on my part that the badges are bugged, so no worries there.

From what I understand, my name font is supposed to be silver also...


----------



## SkidAce (Jan 9, 2019)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] is the meta forum the right place for this type of question, or should I message someone directly?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 9, 2019)

Yes, it is the right place. I will look into it.


----------



## SkidAce (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks, it renewed recently by the way.  Let me know if you need any info.


----------



## SkidAce (Feb 1, 2019)

Any ideas [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]?


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm a copper subscriber and I'm also having issues.  Money went your way just a few days ago so the payments are still being processed....


----------



## SkidAce (Mar 4, 2019)

I am still curious about my silver subscription, as listed in the OP.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 4, 2019)

We're in the process of upgrading to brand new software, which will make this issue (and all other issues) redundant.


----------



## SkidAce (Mar 4, 2019)

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## SkidAce (Apr 8, 2019)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], since my custom signature with links (part of my silver subscriber) is now also broken, do you recommend that I cancel the 5.99 a month I have been paying?

Or would that cause me to lose my avatar?...which I really like having.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 8, 2019)

The custom user titles are back, so you can set yours to Silver Supporter if you wish.

First I’ve head about bbcode not parsing in a signature. Hopefully it’s just a setting that’s got toggled somewhere.


----------



## SkidAce (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## ParanoydStyle (Apr 17, 2019)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] I also subscribed as a Silver Supporter on March 25th according to PayPal. 

I am worried I am going insane because I can't seem to find the donate/subscription/support button/page/whatever anymore. I am positive I donated so it feels vaguely like the website is gaslighting me. I know that 19.99 is the amount I paid through PayPal but I can't find the page that explains how long of a subscription that purchases. (If ANYONE reading this can link me to the page, I'd be very appreciative. Right now I'm not sure if the donate/support button/link has been taken down, if I'm losing my mind, or if I just SUUUUUUPER critically failed my perception check.)

Anyway, I, also would really, really appreciate getting my subscriber benefits. (I think) I forbore saying anything until now because I wanted to make sure my payment had PLENTY of time to process and because I didn't want to be a pain in the ass. But as it's been almost a month I need to speak up and I really do want my custom user title, avatar, signature, etcetera. If that is not possible within a reasonable timeframe, I'd like to request a (temporary!) refund until such time as the issues mentioned in your post of March the 4th have been fully dealt with and I can receive my bennies.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2019)

Fixed!


----------



## ParanoydStyle (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks! 

(Um...I see where to set a custom avatar and signature, I'm having trouble finding where to set a custom user title.)


----------

